
Brilliance – f.lux for Philips Hue bulbs - jhurliman
http://brilliance.website/
======
sjs382
This sounds awesome, but I'm not 100% sure what to expect. Like, what does the
"Weather" setting look like vs the "time of day" setting and the "northern
lights" setting? Do you plan on adding photos and/or videos to the site with
examples of how it works?

~~~
jhurliman
I'm working on a video, just requires a bit of setup since a time lapse video
is needed to capture what is happening with the app. The different times of
day and weather influence are all fairly mild since the app is designed to be
used every day.

------
joshstrange
This would be neat if it didn't require you to leave your computer (mac)
running. I only have a laptop that I always carry with me. Now get me
something I can run on one of my headless machines and I'd pay but I don't
have an anyways on mac unfortunately.

~~~
Symbiote
If one of those headless machines is running Linux, this script [1] says it
will control Hue using Redshift [2].

[1]
[https://github.com/jonls/redshift/issues/189](https://github.com/jonls/redshift/issues/189)
(the Gist in the comment)

[2] [http://jonls.dk/redshift/](http://jonls.dk/redshift/)

Edit:

There's also this, which is a bit more polished:
[https://github.com/deuxpi/redshift-hue](https://github.com/deuxpi/redshift-
hue)

And this, which even has a GUI!
[https://github.com/poinck/lampe](https://github.com/poinck/lampe)

~~~
joshstrange
Thank you for that link!

------
dimlyaware
This great! Any plans to bringing this to Android/PC?

------
nikolay
Hopefully you add support for LIFX as well!

~~~
jhurliman
Coming in the first update, I just need to purchase some LIFX bulbs for
testing first!

~~~
nikolay
LIFX will for sure will give you some free ones, I'm sure!

------
Volt
Why not just link directly to the App Store?

